# Ombré is In



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm going to venture a guess before the color experts pop in bringing the party to a timely end. 

Silver beige! (I'm excited to find out if I win!)


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That works. Ombre is a timeless pattern that will always look good. It looks even better on a poodle.


----------



## TheWildOne (Jan 5, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> That works. Ombre is a timeless pattern that will always look good. It looks even better on a poodle.


I agree! Now she just needs some more highlights and she should be good!


----------



## TheWildOne (Jan 5, 2021)

Misteline said:


> I'm going to venture a guess before the color experts pop in bringing the party to a timely end.
> 
> Silver beige! (I'm excited to find out if I win!)


I keep saying cafe au lait but she’s starting to lean away from cream, it’s taking on a shininess.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Your pup is far from being done clearing, it takes years, I expect your pup to ti lose the darker ears and legs


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

So pretty!!! I have a silver beige and a cafe aulait. My silver beige boy cleared to very light all over in two years—he is now four. My cafe aulait girl is two—she has just begun to lighten—most noticeably her ears and tail. She is a medium brown with silver blonde ears and tail. I expect more clearing to occur this year.


----------

